# abutment range



## aurette

Fac o traducere despre proteze dentare si am mare nevoie de ajutor. 
*The "Tiversa ball" abutment range provides the most cost-effective option for retaining a denture. *
Eu am tradus: *Seria de pivoti "Tiversa ball" este optiunea cea mai putin costisitoare pentru fixarea unei danturi.*
Nu sunt sigura insa daca *pivot* este traducerea exacta a cuvantului abutment.
Poate cineva sa ma ajute?
Multumesc.


----------



## Mallarme

salut aurette, 

din păcate, nu te pot ajuta deşi dacă nimeni nu te dă un răspuns de folos aici, poţi vedea site-ul ăsta (ProZ) unde îţi poţi pune întrebarea.  Parcă oameni acolo sunt profesionişti şi specialişti în mai multe domenii ca domeniul dental. Am folosit site-ul din când în când şi mi se pare foarte bună pentru întrebări despre termene tehnice.

Succes!


----------



## aurette

Multumesc mult pentru website.


----------



## david_carmen

Se pare că există aşa-numitul *dinte stâlp*.
Am găsit o definiţie la adresa:
http://www.eurodent.netfirms.com/preturi.htm
(al patrulea rând de jos în sus)
dinte stâlp= dintele pe care se sprijină o lucrare fixă sau mobilă

Iar la adresa următoare este un dicţionar stomatologic şi există *abutment* cu sensul *stâlp*:
http://www.dentaldictionary.net/index.php?act=dictionary&fi=go&w=abutment&fr=1&to=3&show=&m=25

Sper că intervenţia mea este în timp util.


----------



## aurette

Eu l-am gasit tradus ca *bont*... oricum am dat traducerea unui student la stoma, ramane sa vad exact ce termeni a ales.
Multumesc mult pentru sugestii


----------

